# Cyprus big problem



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

This is one of Cyprus biggest obstacles for recovery

Civil servants demand more hiring | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll keep on saying it, Cyprus will not make any substantial progress in reform until the obstructive and destructive power of the unions is broken.

Cyprus needs Margaret Thatcheropolous.

Pete


----------



## stevieh (Jan 31, 2015)

and we know the destructive hacking that thatcher was responsible for


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Another proof of the lack of competence

Our View: Is creation of an NHS beyond the capabilities of Cypriot authorities? | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Another proof of the lack of competence
> 
> Our View: Is creation of an NHS beyond the capabilities of Cypriot authorities? | Cyprus Mail


While I generally dislike the anti-Cyprus attitude of the Cyprus Mail what is presented here is neither surprising or new. Once again we see the unions acting on a demand led path rather than negotiating the best solution for their members and accepting that change is inevitable where improvement must be made.

I also note the continued arrogance of Cypriot authorities who led by their own ignorance pretend they are expert. The result being that no progress is made towards their goals while they try and display their own self-importance by arguing trivia.

What should have happened is that consultants be brought in from a country with an expert NHS such as The Netherlands or Germany to initially establish what is wrong here and create a checklist for change with items such as that of doctors who treat illnesses and not patients, lack of preventative healthcare, inadequate facilities, operational capacity, antiquated administrative systems and the multitude of other things that can be easily spotted by a layman let alone experts. 

From this a plan could be setup with known requirements. The tendering process for software mentioned in the article is relatively easy when the requirements have been established, dealing with lack of capacity in hospitals is far more difficult. I understand Paphos General is treating double the number of patients it was designed for. You cannot produce another hospital in the area overnight.

Thus I believe that the Cypriot authorities blinded by their ignorant attitudes and lack of skills are attacking the project incorrectly. This together with their ability to be negative causing minute rates of progress makes it difficult to see how they will ever reach implementation. I have a suspicion that they may believe a NHS for Cyprus is a funding issue divorced from the aims of the staff and patients.

Frankly they could do better by sub-contracting the entire task.

Pete


----------

